# buying 40k bells for 40 tbt



## rynlol (Apr 18, 2018)

I?m kinda broke, and wanna buy more stuff for my RV!

ACPC ID: 86561058718

I already set up stuff in my market place, I have multiple since I don?t have tuna or the bigger rare creatures.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 18, 2018)

Are you sure about that? If I'm correct, 40 TBT should be about 8 million IGB.


----------



## rynlol (Apr 18, 2018)

yeahhh except it’s pocket camp, and I can’t get that much lol. I can half the tbt and pay 20 tbt instead


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, I didn't realize this was Pocket Camp. I've never played it so I have no idea how much bells are worth in that game.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 24, 2018)

What's a tbt?


----------



## katastrophic! (Apr 24, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> What's a tbt?



tbt would be the currency for this forum, or it's just Bells right under your profile (if i'm not mistaken)


----------



## katastrophic! (Apr 24, 2018)

rynlol, i used to play pocket camp and i have a lot of bells saved on there from when i stopped playing, i can add you so i can send you the 40k if that's ok w/ you


----------



## arbra (Apr 24, 2018)

Pm sent


----------

